# good source for Cedar post and lumber



## fishinaggie78 (Aug 17, 2005)

We're having a slab poured/stamped and plan on building a pergola (DIY). I'm looking for a local supplier of 6X6 cedar posts and 2X2, 2X6, &2X10 lumber.
Thanks


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

It is a drive from Rosharon however they do deliver.

http://lucascedar.com/

Or look at the Lawn-Master pre cut at Homedepot.

http://www.lawn-master.com/

We used them for ours...


----------



## Eric Lincoln (Jun 8, 2015)

*Cedar*

You can also call Aaron w/ building products plus 713-434-8008, BPP pays to advertise with 2 cool. Check out www.buildingproductsplus.com


----------

